# COMMENCAL META AM 29 ORIGIN GRAPHITE 2021- CAN IT FIT A COIL?



## Drew Fondaw1111 (Aug 12, 2021)

I'm planning on purchasing the *COMMENCAL META AM 29 ORIGIN GRAPHITE 2021. Can it fit a coil rear shock?*


----------

